# Scratches around door handles



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi guy's
Any help is appreciated in what to use on gunmetal grey paint Nissan for around the usual areas on door handles scratches.

I have SRP and Lime prime also poorboys black hole but not getting the removal results i would like as i understand these are fillers with slight abrasive properties.
Many thanks


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

I had lots of these when I got my Grey Vectra, I just used SRP by hand and then Lime Prime on a DA and all gone


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As you say they are filler polishes and what you need is a medium abrasive polish that will permanently remove them. I can normally remove 90% of marring with the course side of a German applicator and medium cut polish. 


Gonz.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Farecla G3 paste?

And tell SWMBO to cut her nails.....:lol:


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Farecla G3 paste?
> 
> And tell SWMBO to cut her nails.....:lol:


Lol yes mate wish i could they are like talons  on my silver car before i use to get all the colours of her nail varnish on it too!!! cheers guys what would you recommend to cut these out, i am about to place a order on saverschoiceuk is there anything on there that you pro's can recommend as i about to get me some plush "Koreans":thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I find you don't need much at all. Just some Meguiars 205 finishing polish on a foam applicator pad does the job!


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

-Raven- said:


> I find you don't need much at all. Just some Meguiars 205 finishing polish on a foam applicator pad does the job!


Yes heard a lot about this gear.. What about the pads please?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261542738204


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

steelghost said:


> Something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261542738204


Yes that's them but I'm sure you can get them cheaper than that.

Gonz.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

phooeyman said:


> Yes heard a lot about this gear.. What about the pads please?


Any generic wax applicator pad will do the trick. Any marks under the door handles are only from your fingers. They come out super easy. :thumb:


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Cheers guys so Meguiars 205 finishing polish is the stuff i need?


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

My daughters Black Citroen C3 drivers door handle was really really nasty, as you can see 










So I hit it with some Megs Ultimate compound on a lake country CCS Orange pad, then went over it with some SSR 2 on a clean orange pad...im pretty happy with the results


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Blackwatch said:


> My daughters Black Citroen C3 drivers door handle was really really nasty, as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW:doublesho outstanding mine is nowhere as bad so what would you suggest by hand please?


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

If I was doing it by hand I would use one of the orange CCS hand finishing pads and something like Meguiars compound depending on how bad they are you may be able to cheat and hide them with some Auto Glym Super Resin Polish.

There are others here that are far better at this than me, so im sure someone will correct me.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Blackwatch said:


> If I was doing it by hand I would use one of the orange CCS hand finishing pads and something like Meguiars compound depending on how bad they are you may be able to cheat and hide them with some Auto Glym Super Resin Polish.
> 
> There are others here that are far better at this than me, so im sure someone will correct me.


Thanks is there anywhere that sells pads cheaper please?


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

phooeyman said:


> WOW:doublesho outstanding mine is nowhere as bad so what would you suggest by hand please?


That is some serious scratches.

Nice turnaround!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel your pain. I've just ordered this kit to sort a similar problem.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> I feel your pain. I've just ordered this kit to sort a similar problem.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html


Wow that looks great value, let us know how you get on with it please. I am using the Argos Extreme DA, while it is great from speed 3, there isnt a lot of low speed torque. I have to be careful when doing my first pass, if I put too much pressure ( ie more than holding it above the panel ) it just sits there and shakes. so I have to hold it above the panel at speed 2 which is a nightmare with a torn forearm muscle and arthritis lol.

I will get a better machine as I can afford it, but at £55 mine is a great starter.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Tried the Mags compound last night it was good...But used a foam standard round applicator so think i need to try again using a proper cutting pad i have ordered a couple of these orange old lovelies http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=239
Oh and these cos they sounded cool but no idea what they are used for http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=928


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I like the LC CCS pads, not tried them by hand but the DA I have got gives good results with them. The jewelling pads look interesting. Ill have to give them a try the next time I pop over to MG


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackwatch said:


> My daughters Black Citroen C3 drivers door handle was really really nasty, as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you've taken the before from close up the. The after from the opposite side and far away?


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Ill wipe the dust off tomorrow and take a close up of the drivers door.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Kimo said:


> But you've taken the before from close up the. The after from the opposite side and far away?


Sherlock:lol:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

What are you supposed to do with scratches behind the door handles?
Most have a recess behind that gets scratched to high heaven 😠


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Matt_Nic said:


> What are you supposed to do with scratches behind the door handles?
> Most have a recess behind that gets scratched to high heaven 😠


Polish it ...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Polish it ...


No **** sherlock.

But how? Hand polishing isn't going to do much and you wont get a machine to get behind a door handle.... :buffer:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've seen folks on YouTube doing this with a rotary polisher, extension bar and a really small pad.

I do think you could get reasonable results by hand with a firm foam applicator, albeit with quite a lot of elbow grease; I've definitely seen some before-and-after pics of exactly this approach on here and it looked dramatically better, but I'm  if I can find the thread now


----------

